# Campsite near canal/water?



## janekins (May 16, 2011)

Hi 
Our planned trip to the Rhine next week has had to be postponed due to illness, so we are looking for sites not more than about 6 hours from Devon!! As I am unable to walk far and have a frame, my husband is wondering if there are any sites by a canal so I can look at the boats, or some other water facility. He is also likes walking so I would like him to be able to access walks from the campsite. A bus stop close to the campsite would also be useful!!! 

Not asking for much ha ha!!!!! Have already been to evesham, but maybe something similar?? 

If anyone can come up with some ideas that would be great! 

Thanks 
Jane


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

How about this campsite ? very near to the canal with flight of locks [several pubs nearby [infact this site is owned & behind the pub] Not far from Devizes in little place called Seend

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2972


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

You should find something of interest here, http://www.cabbagemedia.com/campsites/


----------



## Jumbocruiser (Aug 22, 2010)

We have just returned from the Devizes Camping and Camping Club site, this is next door to the Three Magpies mentioned by vicdicdoc.

I would recommend the C&CC site to anyone and the location by the canal is superb. This site is just over a mile from the flight of locks although there is a site closer to the Caen Hill locks in an area called Foxhangers but I have no experience of this site.


Since returning from Devizes we have been looking into the Wolverley C&CC site, also canal side and should be comfortably within your 6 hour range.


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We spent some time in April at a site called The Wharf just outside of Market Drayton in Shropshire, a lovely part of the country. It is as the name suggests right on the Shropshire Union Canal and is run by a pub of the same name across the road from the entrance that does good food and drink.

A nice flat site with EHU and facilities in a building behind the pub (the only downside)


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Kingsbury water park (North east of Birmingham) [CCC site] is near both a canal and several large lakes with plenty of bird life. Usual good standard of CCC site


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

janekins said:


> Hi
> Our planned trip to the Rhine next week has had to be postponed due to illness, so we are looking for sites not more than about 6 hours from Devon!! As I am unable to walk far and have a frame, my husband is wondering if there are any sites by a canal so I can look at the boats, or some other water facility. He is also likes walking so I would like him to be able to access walks from the campsite. A bus stop close to the campsite would also be useful!!!
> 
> Not asking for much ha ha!!!!! Have already been to evesham, but maybe something similar??
> ...


Jane,

You need to get yourselves up to the Midlands, massive amounts of canals / rivers with sites right next to them, if you are up this way weekend 22nd - 24th June, Braunston Boat Festival.

Wonderful event, I have either 5 of 6 units going this year.

Its going to be a good weekend

HERE


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Golden Swan, Wilcot*

Try staying at the Golden Swan, Wilcot, Wiltshire.

Canal goes thru Wilcot.

The site is in the directory


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

Try this one. It is one of the nicest campsites I have been too and the Brecon canal is at the back of the site. Pub opposite site entrance. Views to dream about and a very warm welcome.

http://alanrogers.com/campsites/pencelli-castle-caravan-camping-park-UK6040


----------

